# Help with latest ultrasound



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, could someone please decipher my latest ultra sound report in particular the part that reads "heterogeneous echotexture without increased vascularity or focal nodules". TIA 
The thyroid gland is normal in size (right = 6 cc left = 4 cc total) .
The thyroid gland has a heterogeneous echotexture without increased vascularity or focal nodules". No retrosternal extension or lymphadenopathy. The appearances are in keeping with the previous thyroididitis. No significant change from the previous study of 27/10/14.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Heterogeneous echotexture means that the thyroid is lumpy or pitted -- a classic sign of autoimmune disease. It appears that you do not have nodules nor increased blood flow, both of which are good! Also, your thyroid is not growing in places it shouldn't -- another good thing.

Essentially, your thyroid looks like a thyroid that's been beat up a bit, but does not have any really concerning characteristics.


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

Deleted duplicate post.


----------

